# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  мантры для привлечения хорошего мужа

## Lena Lila

Харе Кришна!

Марианна Полонски в своих лекциях советует незамужным девушкам читать мантры чтобы Господь послал им хорошего мужа. Например такую мантру: катияне маха мае махайогинья де швари нанда гопа сотам девам патим микуруте нумаха.

Не лучше ли просто читать маха мантру и Господь сам решить что/кого давать и что/кого не давать?
В Шримад-Бхагаватам описывается что Кришна хотел наказать молодых девушек, которые поклонялись Шиве чтобы выйти замуж.

----------


## Vishnu-tattva das

> Не лучше ли просто читать маха мантру и Господь сам решить что/кого давать и что/кого не давать?


Разумеется.Последователи Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху культивируют именно такой тип веры.

----------

